# Reasons for handgun(s)



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

I hope this becomes an interesting thread, but I was wondering what motivates the members here to obtain and use handguns. 
Perhaps it has changed over the years, and maybe the priority of reasons changes too, but perhaps there are some common themes.

I identified 6 motivators for myself, and they changed over the years as my collection grew.

1 Target Shooting (including shooting sports)
2 Hunting - Varmint control
3 Security - Self Defense
4 Aesthetic - Its just Cool!
5 Curio - Historical value
6 Family Heirloom 

I started target shooting early, and once I was allowed the opportunity to shoot a pistol, I knew I wanted one for myself. Maybe all those years of TV cowboys and soldiers (and cap-guns) whetted the appetite too. 
The skill needed to shoot accurately was my personal challenge and made the sport all the more enjoyable. 

This coupled with hunting varmints that expanded to carrying a revolver while pruning Christmas trees (so many missed chucks- trying to fetch a rifle).
Revolvers are required in PA as semi-autos are illegal to hunt with - handgun wise, but that just gave reason for two pistols: Ruger MkII and a Super Single Six.

The notion of security and self defense came with a job change involving the protection of confidential material. Protection of assets also gained importance with my marriage and start of a family.

Later acquisitions would be urged by upgrades to what I had, new purposes, or just the desire to collect. 


So If I may ask, why handguns for you?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

I started because the only range nearby was too small for a rifle - which implies (accurately) target shooting. 

When we lived on the farm, varmint control was a shotgun. Although I lusted after the Ruger so-called "Mark" pistols, and the Single-Six, I never bought one because I had the shotgun and my Winchester 52. And lots of fields to mow rifle-ranges in


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

3 and 3 only! Security. That's why I went almost 45 years without ever owning a gun. Now I have five. 

Maybe if I'm fortunate enough to retire in the next several years I will get to enjoy target shooting a bit more. I make it every now and then to make sure these guns are running fine.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Handguns For Me (and Jean):
Primarily for self-defense (and defense of my wife),
Secondarily for Aesthetic, historic, and curio value, and
Tertiarily for hunting, and even plinking.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I always wanted to be a police officer. Then realized I only wanted the gun.

:smt033


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

First: self defense
Second: varmint
Third: target, to improve my odds with the First


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Well it started out I want a pistol just like the cowboys had Colt Frontier Scout, then Uncle Sam loaned me a 1911a1 to use for several years Now I have many family heirlooms that are historical firearms in my collection. Almost nothing better than a afternoon shooting targets.


----------



## meetingkeith (Jun 5, 2015)

muckaleewarrior said:


> 3 and 3 only! Security. That's why I went almost 45 years without ever owning a gun. Now I have five.
> 
> Maybe if I'm fortunate enough to retire in the next several years I will get to enjoy target shooting a bit more. I make it every now and then to make sure these guns are running fine.


I am the same. I started carrying handguns for protection. It might be a male response but once I started a family of my own I wanted to keep them safe anyway I could.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Bought my first gun on April 5, 1968, the day after MLK was killed. It was a Ruger Super Single Six convertible with the 5 1/2" barrel; wish I still had it. My next one was a Ruger Blackhawk .357 Magnum 6 1/2" which I used for hunging. I killed a deer with that one with my own reloads. And the rest just came and fell into place.

My reasons are varied now. In no particular order they are target shooting, collecting, self defense, aesthetic value, or just to have. Nice thing, I don't need a reason. I just buy them when the mood or desire hits me.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

1. Defense of self and family, both in and outside the home
2. Because some are saying I can't have one despite what our constitution guarantees us all
3. Target shooting
4. Hunting (but not very much anymore)


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

1) Self defense
2) Recreation/target shooting
3)It's hard to mow the lawn carrying a rifle:smt033

GW


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> 1) Self defense
> 2) Recreation/target shooting
> 3)It's hard to mow the lawn carrying a rifle:smt033
> 
> GW


Arabs apparently would disagree on No. 3...


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> Arabs apparently would disagree on No. 3...
> 
> View attachment 1300


How dare you generalize about such a thing? I suppose next you're going to suggest that he wouldn't have to mow if he would just untie his camel so it could graze. I thought you liberal types were a little more tolerant of other cultures. I must say that I am very disappointed in you!:anim_lol:

GW


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

goldwing said:


> 1) Self defense
> 2) Recreation/target shooting
> 3)It's hard to mow the lawn carrying a rifle:smt033
> 
> GW


Why push when you can drive?
The ******* Machine Gun Lawn Mower - Petersen's Hunting


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> How dare you generalize about such a thing? I suppose next you're going to suggest that he wouldn't have to mow if he would just untie his camel so it could graze. I thought you liberal types were a little more tolerant of other cultures. I must say that I am very disappointed in you!:anim_lol:
> 
> GW




I was trying not to generalise about our Southern neighbours.... as seen in some of these pics.

https://www.google.com/search?q=mow...ved=0CAcQ_AUoAmoVChMIudiQmJWDxgIVTKKACh0s0QB7


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

(1) Fascination with mechanical things, if it's got moving machined parts that interact with each other I'm interested.

(2) Self defense

(3) Always had toy guns/BB guns when I was a kid.

(4) Historical value

(6) Piss off most Liberals. (Sorry, Sail)

(5) Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

goldwing said:


> ....... 3)It's hard to mow the lawn carrying a rifle ...


Well you _could_ weld a pintle mount on a riding mower.....

but then .50BMG is a teensy bit of overkill for a chuck....


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

desertman said:


> (1) Fascination with mechanical things, if it's got moving machined parts that interact with each other I'm interested.
> 
> (2) Self defense
> 
> ...


De nada - I'm with you all but "2", and would add "(6) Piss of most conservatives, by being a liberal gun-owner" to the list.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

1. Self Defense
2. Plinking


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SailDesign:
As hard as you may try, you don't really piss me off. However, it is fun to argue with you. Oh, shit! I didn't list them in numerical order.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

desertman said:


> SailDesign:
> As hard as you may try, you don't really piss me off. However, it is fun to argue with you. Oh, shit! I didn't list them in numerical order.




It's only right-wingers that need them in strict numerical order. Us liberals are, well, liberal about that stuff. 

And Yes, it is, isn't it?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SailDesign:


> And Yes, it is, isn't it?


At least it's nothing personal.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

desertman said:


> SailDesign:
> 
> At least it's nothing personal.


Totally idealogical.... (or should that be "idea-illogical?") Whichever.

I'll bet you say "to-may-to", too.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

SailDesign said:


> Arabs apparently would disagree on No. 3...
> 
> View attachment 1300


You don't mow sand


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

desertman said:


> (1) Fascination with mechanical things, if it's got moving machined parts that interact with each other I'm interested...


Yeah, I forgot to mention that in my own comment.

My ex-wife and I "invested" in my two competition M1911s instead of a Berrocal sculpture, because of the sculptural quality of the Browning design and also because of the way that the 1911 comes apart without using any tools.

Check out Miguel Barrocal's work, and see what I mean, at: Berrocal Page


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

SailDesign said:


> Totally idealogical.... (or should that be "idea-illogical?") Whichever.
> 
> I'll bet you say "to-may-to", too.


Yeah, but those of us "in the know" spell it _idi*o*logical_. :anim_lol:

Here: Have a to-mah-to.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I got my first handgun when I was about 14, H&R 929 .22lr for plinking on grandpas farm. I also had .22 rifles and a 12 gauge. I guess it was about 6 years ago I bought my first center fire pistol. I bought it for defense. I started to spend a lot of time at the range practicing and discovered I really like to shoot. Fast forward a few years I bought 7 more. Some for carry, some for home defense, and some just because. I enjoy practicing with them all.

It's funny the last hand gun I bought wife was waiting in the car while I walked into the local gun shop to get cleaning supplies. I walked out empty handed and walked up to her window. She knew something was up. She said are you coming to ask if you can buy another gun. I said no I was coming to ask if you didn't mind waiting in the car a while longer so they can do the back round check. She laughed and said no she didn't mind waiting. It is just funny because there was much much more discussion when I bought that first one.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Steve M1911A1:


> My ex-wife and I "invested" in my two competition M1911s instead of a Berrocal sculpture, because of the sculptural quality of the Browning design and also because of the way that *the 1911 comes apart without using any tools.*


Yes, wasn't that ingenious? I wonder if that was intentional? About the only thing I've found is the mainspring housing pin may need to be tapped out by using the firing pin as a tool, a hard surface is sufficient but I prefer to use a nylon hammer and an old rounded off firing pin that fits that little "dimple". Of course a lot of this depends on how strong the hammer spring is and depending on the manufacturer of the gun or it's after market parts, how tight the pin is in the frame and or mainspring housing. I have four 1911's a Detonics, a Kimber Super Carry Pro, Kimber RCP II, and a vintage 1927 Colt .38 Super which I converted to .45 ACP. I Still have all the original parts to return it to it's original state. It had been refinished at least once that I know of. As far as I know because of that it's collector value has been compromised significantly. I paid $350 for it back in 1980. I had the frame refinished in "metalife" (looks like brushed stainless) durable as hell. It has a blued .45ACP "Commander" slide and barrel, all blued controls and a pair of genuine ivory grips which I was told are probably worth more than the gun. It is a real nice looking gun, my very first handgun. I'll never get rid of it.

Love the Detonics, I remember when gunsmiths used to cut down full size 1911's. Detonics came along and built one from scratch, I always wanted one. Mine's the all stainless "Combat Master" Pendergrass, Georgia after Jerry Ahern bought the company it has a low serial number and was made in 2005. As far as I've been told there are no "MIM" parts. Shoots great, a little heavy, (not to me). The salesman who sold it to me calls it "the brick".


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Yeah, but those of us "in the know" spell it _idi*o*logical_. :anim_lol:
> 
> Here: Have a to-mah-to.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

To-may-to, to-mah-to, I don't give a damn what anyone calls them. I can't wait for mine to ripen, slice one open a little S&P nothing like it, better than those tasteless what ever they want to call them in the supermarket. Then my wife uses them for sauce. I've been growing them for years, other than my wife, guns, and antique cars I can't be without them.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

desertman said:


> To-may-to, to-mah-to, I don't give a damn what anyone calls them. I can't wait for mine to ripen, slice one open a little S&P nothing like it, better than those tasteless what ever they want to call them in the supermarket. Then my wife uses them for sauce. I've been growing them for years, other than my wife, guns, and antique cars I can't be without them.


We grow some, too. Only less this year to make room for Fava Beans (or Broad Beans as we called 'em in England) It's been years since we had some, and a little seed store in CT had some seeds.... 
Rhubarb, kale, basil (duh!) and asparagus this year.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Steve M1911A1:


> Berrocal Page


I think you made a wise decision! But hey, I've got a bunch of old car parts, some Stromberg 92's along with a few engines on display. My wife didn't want them in the living room though. That's where she drew the line.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SailDesign:
Tomatoes? Basil? Now you're talking my kind of language. I used to grow basil, it was like a hedge I prefer to buy it. Fava Beans? If they are like lima beans I love em'. Some things that you grow in the garden are no different than what you buy in the supermarket. Potatoes, carrots, celery, onions etc. are not even worth the trouble. I live in Arizona I'd rather only water what I have to. Sugar snap peas are great except they are a cool weather crop. Love to eat them pods and all.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> Totally idealogical.... (or should that be "idea-illogical?") Whichever.
> 
> I'll bet you say "to-may-to", too.


......and the tread turned right about here. I'm guessing.:mrgreen:

GW


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

desertman said:


> SailDesign:
> Tomatoes? Basil? Now you're talking my kind of language. I used to grow basil, it was like a hedge I prefer to buy it. Fava Beans? If they are like lima beans I love em'. Some things that you grow in the garden are no different than what you buy in the supermarket. Potatoes, carrots, celery, onions etc. are not even worth the trouble. I live in Arizona I'd rather only water what I have to. Sugar snap peas are great except they are a cool weather crop. Love to eat them pods and all.


Yup. We did spuds one year, but the blight is apparently endemic on the island, so they all failed just before they were worth picking as new potatoes.... Crap-load of digging for very little.....

We are also trying leeks this year, but it's hush-hush so we don't jinx them.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SailDesign said:


> Yup. We did spuds one year, but the blight is apparently endemic on the island, so they all failed just before they were worth picking as new potatoes.... Crap-load of digging for very little.....
> 
> We are also trying leeks this year, but it's hush-hush so we don't jinx them.


Growing Marihuana seems to be catching on. I hear it has medicinal value. It may help your condition.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> Growing Marihuana seems to be catching on. I hear it has medicinal value. It may help your condition.


From what I hear, it would help all y'all's condition better than mine.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic:


> Growing Marihuana seems to be catching on. I hear it has medicinal value. It may help your condition.


Great idea! Maybe we can all go to jail together and have our own community garden. Or plan an escape like the two who escaped the Clinton Correctional Facility in Dannemora, N.Y. Bet they'll make a fortune on a book deal or at least earn a segment on "I almost got away with it". Man, when you think of what they could have done with their lives!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Desertman, 

Did they catch em yet? I thought they were closing in on them. Did you see the thickness of the metal pipe they had to cut. 
Curious who else will be implicated after the facts.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

desertman said:


> Steve M1911A1:
> 
> Yes, wasn't that ingenious? I wonder if that was intentional?...


Yes, of course it was.
I don't remember whether it was an Army requirement, or whether Browning "threw it in" because the Luger against which he was competing already had a similar feature.

At any rate, Browning made it possible for any trooper (since it was originally designed as a cavalry weapon) to be his own field-expedient gunsmith.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

SailDesign said:


> ...We are also trying leeks this year, but it's hush-hush so we don't jinx them.


Ah, leeks... The only pleasure in being Welsh.

If you have tomatoes and basil, you also need bufo mozzarella...but you can't grow that anywhere in metropolitan Narragansett Bay.
(The Italian-Americans I know are divided upon whether to call it _caprese_ or _insalata tricolore_.)


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Ah, leeks... The only pleasure in being Welsh.
> 
> If you have tomatoes and basil, you also need bufo mozzarella...but you can't grow that anywhere in metropolitan Narragansett Bay.
> (The Italian-Americans I know are divided upon whether to call it _caprese_ or _insalata tricolore_.)


I have never been able to get along with mozzarella. Don't know why, but there it is. There are other lovely things to eat anyway, so all is good.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

2-may-2's ??

Tow-mae-toes

or is it... t'may-ters?


Let's stick with spuds.



Which all reminds me of another motive for handgun purchase - Magnum Meets Mellon. That poster of a watermelon at the moment of disintegration from a .357 just screamed COOL!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

CW:


> 2-may-2's ??
> 
> Tow-mae-toes
> 
> or is it... t'may-ters?


Very good "CW"! I like t'may-ters. You mean like "Gimmee somma' dem dare t'may-ters"?


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

desertman said:


> CW: Very good "CW"! I like t'may-ters. You mean like "Gimmee soma' dem dare t'may-ters"?


Yep, just like:

That thar chelleh needs s'mor t'ma'trs. [colloquial spelling]


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

CW said:


> 2-may-2's ??
> 
> Tow-mae-toes
> 
> or is it... t'may-ters?


No, It's TOWMATER


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

BackyardCowboy said:


> No, It's TOMATER
> View attachment 1302


I just* knew* that was going to happen..... :smt033


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

BackyardCowboy said:


> No, It's TOMATER


Look, I like toes as much as the next man. But toe-_mater_? I think not.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Look, I like toes as much as the next man. But toe-_mater_? I think not.


That's the "jam" you find between your toes that you put on your sammiches.


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

They are fun to shoot. I enjoy the heck out of shooting them.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Thread re-rail.

Anyone else with stories on what motivated you to handguns?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

CW said:


> Thread re-rail.
> 
> Anyone else with stories on what motivated you to handguns?


Sounds like an old "get that car re-railed" saying.

But looking at your avatar, It seems the thread "ran off the runway"
Your not mad are you, it happens from time to time, I apologize 
Pic


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

pic said:


> Sounds like an old "get that car re-railed" saying.
> But looking at your avatar, It seems the thread "ran off the runway"
> Your not mad are you, it happens from time to time, I apologize Pic


One of my other hobbies is model railroading. Zero derailments in n-scale is a pipe dream. Fortunately I can re-rail rather quickly.

On the farm was an old dump full of discarded bottles, terra cotta pipe, and assorted metals.

A brick of .22's disappeared quickly. Pistols were all the more popular as it was tougher to hit the longer range targets.

We also had a spot where the creek back flowed to a really still pool of water. A couple cheap battleship models made for some neat fun.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

CW said:


> One of my other hobbies is model railroading. Zero derailments in n-scale is a pipe dream. Fortunately I can re-rail rather quickly.
> 
> On the farm was an old dump full of discarded bottles, terra cotta pipe, and assorted metals.
> 
> ...


Pipe-dream? Impossibility, you mean.....

As for the battleships, I hope you filled them with something flammable. MUCH more fun when they burn to the waterline. :mrgreen:


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

pic said:


> Sounds like an old "get that car re-railed" saying.
> 
> But looking at your avatar, It seems the thread "ran off the runway"
> Your not mad are you, it happens from time to time, I apologize
> Pic


It seems that our attention span here limits out at around 40 posts and then things go awry.

GW


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

GW ; You mean 4........


Sail: Actually a Chas W Morgan was the best. Once the rigging was burning.... you almost hated to sink it......

That one we nailed from a bridge. Almost like hitting Truk Lagoon. Skip bombing would have been too dangerous with .22s.


----------



## WCDUB (Dec 21, 2014)

1.defense/security
2.target shooting
3.to piss off and oppose the anti-gun nuts


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

WCDUB said:


> 1.defense/security
> 2.target shooting
> 3.to piss off and oppose the anti-gun nuts


Absolutely #3 to preserve our freedoms.
:smt023


----------



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

My reason is due to vision. I'm right handed and my right eye is all but useless (lazy eye that was caught to late). I found I could shoot a handgun well right handed and left eyed. I like to shoot and this was a good solution for me. I also take the issue of self-defense seriously so I have trained all in my family to shoot...


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

CW said:


> Thread re-rail.
> 
> Anyone else with stories on what motivated you to handguns?


Because I could. :watching:


----------



## chip2 (Apr 8, 2015)

When I was a kid I learned how to shoot with a Benjamin air rifle, and I have enjoyed plinking/target shooting ever since. I wouldn't be opposed to getting a carry permit if I lived in a place where I thought it was warranted.


----------

